# congiuntivo esortativo o imperativo : verbo pensare



## telhas

Ciao, 
considerando le seguenti combinazioni, da considerarsi in modo imperativo o esortativo:
... perché non pensiate che lui sta bene dove sta ...,
... perché non pensiate che lui stia bene dove sta ...,
... perché non pensate che lui stia bene dove sta ...,
... perché non pensate che lui sta bene dove sta ...,
Quali sono permesse, quali sbagliate e quale è quella preferibile?

Grazie!


----------



## Nino83

Il contesto è poco, comunque mi sembra una proposizione finale (_perché_, in questo caso, sembra sostituire _affinché_). 
Se le cose stanno così, direi che la terza e la quarta frase non sono corrette (la subordinata finale richiede il congiuntivo). 
Il verbo pensare nella forma negativa di norma dovrebbe reggere il congiuntivo, per questo la mia preferenza va per la seconda frase, però nella lingua parlata anche la prima potrebbe andare bene. 

Se aggiungi, almeno, la prima parte della frase, la risposta può essere un po' più precisa. 

Ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

telhas said:


> Ciao,
> considerando le seguenti combinazioni, da considerarsi in modo imperativo o esortativo:
> ... perché non pensiate che lui sta bene dove sta ...,
> ... perché non pensiate che lui stia bene dove sta ...,
> ... perché non pensate che lui stia bene dove sta ...,
> ... perché non pensate che lui sta bene dove sta ...,
> Quali sono permesse, quali sbagliate e quale è quella preferibile?
> 
> Grazie!



Se magari postassi una frase INTERA in un contesto..


----------



## telhas

Come contesto possiamo considerare questo:
"Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, *perché non pensiate che lui sta bene dove sta*; anche lui, come voi, aspira ad una posizione migliore, e non potrebbe raggiungerla se venisse emarginato dal gruppo."

@Nino83
Dovrebbe essere una preposizione esortativa. Quindi il _perché _non sta per _affinché_.

Grazie!


----------



## Odysseus54

Per me la frase in neretto non puo' essere una frase esortativa, che non sarebbe retta da 'perché'.

Io scriverei "Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, non pensate che.." con l'imperativo.


----------



## telhas

Odysseus54 said:


> Per me la frase in neretto non puo' essere una frase esortativa, che non sarebbe retta da 'perché'.
> 
> Io scriverei "Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, non pensate che.." con l'imperativo.



La frase che mi interessa analizzare è con il "perché", anche se capisco che non è molto bella in italiano: come tu giustamente fai notare il "perché" si potrebbe togliere. Tuttavia è un rafforzativo che si può incontrare di fatto in alcune espressioni parlate. Immagina una situazione come questa: un politico in parlamento prende la parola e dice: 
"E' ora di finirla cari colleghi con queste prese in giro, perché non pensiate che il popolo non capisca...!" Non ci troveremmo niente di così strano.
Comunque, a parte il "perché", che è una congiunzione, cosa potrebbe essere secondo te se non una esortativa? "Vi esorto a non pensare che...", non vedo altri significati. O sbaglio?
Quale sarebbe quindi secondo te, e voi, la combinazione giusta tra le quattro possibili proposte all'inizio?
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Odysseus54

telhas said:


> La frase che mi interessa analizzare è con il "perché", anche se capisco che non è molto bella in italiano: come tu giustamente fai notare il "perché" si potrebbe togliere. Tuttavia è un rafforzativo che si può incontrare di fatto in alcune espressioni parlate. Immagina una situazione come questa: un politico in parlamento prende la parola e dice:
> "E' ora di finirla cari colleghi con queste prese in giro, perché non pensiate che il popolo non capisca...!" Non ci troveremmo niente di così strano.
> Comunque, a parte il "perché", che è una congiunzione, cosa potrebbe essere secondo te se non una esortativa? "Vi esorto a non pensare che...", non vedo altri significati. O sbaglio?
> Quale sarebbe quindi secondo te, e voi, la combinazione giusta tra le quattro poss', vanno bene tutte e quattroibili proposte all'inizio?
> Grazie ancora.



A domanda rispondo 'nessuna delle quattro'.  'Perché' non e' una congiunzione coordinativa copulativa ( come 'e' ).  E' una congiunzione subordinativa, e puo' introdurre soltanto frasi causali o finali.  Ne' e' un 'rafforzativo', comunque lo si voglia definire.

Se togli il 'perché', vanno benino tutte e quattro, secondo me, ma io preferisco '.. non pensiate che lui stia bene...'.


----------



## telhas

Odysseus54 said:


> A domanda rispondo 'nessuna delle quattro'.  'Perché' non e' una congiunzione coordinativa copulativa ( come 'e' ).  E' una congiunzione subordinativa, e puo' introdurre soltanto frasi causali o finali.  Ne' e' un 'rafforzativo', comunque lo si voglia definire.
> 
> Se togli il 'perché', vanno benino tutte e quattro, secondo me, ma io preferisco '.. non pensiate che lui stia bene...'.



Grazie.
Quindi tu diresti: "Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, *non pensiate che lui stia bene dove sta*; anche lui, come voi, ...", 
ma potrebbe andar bene anche 
"Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, *non pensate che lui stia bene dove sta*; anche lui, come voi, ...".
Fin qui capisco e sono d'accordo.
Tu però dici anche che andrebbero benino tutte e quattro, quindi vuoi dire che vanno bene anche le corrispettive di queste con il verbo "stare" all'indicativo, ossia
"non pensiate che lui _sta _bene dove sta",
"non pensate che lui _sta _bene dove sta".
Questo non lo capisco, ossia non capisco con quale logica possiamo affermare che queste due frasi vanno bene nel linguaggio scritto.
Qui l'Accademia della Crusca dice 
_... Reggono il congiuntivo i verbi che esprimono "una volizione (ordine,  preghiera, permesso), un'aspettativa (desiderio, timore, sospetto), * un'opinione* o una persuasione"_ ...
Secondo me il verbo *pensare* utilizzato in questo contesto appartiene a quelli che esprimono un'opinione, quindi reggerebbe il congiuntivo e di conseguenza le due frasi "che lui *sta *bene dove sta" non dovrebbero essere giuste.
Mi diresti se condividi questo punto oppure perché secondo te possono andar bene?
Grazie mille.


----------



## telhas

Nino83 said:


> Il contesto è poco, comunque mi sembra una proposizione finale (_perché_, in questo caso, sembra sostituire _affinché_).
> Se le cose stanno così, direi che la terza e la quarta frase non sono corrette (la subordinata finale richiede il congiuntivo).
> Il verbo pensare nella forma negativa di norma dovrebbe reggere il congiuntivo, per questo la mia preferenza va per la seconda frase, però nella lingua parlata anche la prima potrebbe andare bene.
> 
> Se aggiungi, almeno, la prima parte della frase, la risposta può essere un po' più precisa.
> 
> Ciao



Ciao Nino83.
Confermeresti quindi, alla luce del contesto dato, che secondo te la frase giusta è
"Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, *perché non pensiate che lui stia bene dove sta*; ...." ?
Grazie mille.


----------



## Nino83

telhas said:


> Ciao Nino83.
> Confermeresti quindi, alla luce del contesto dato, che secondo te la frase giusta è
> "Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, *perché non pensiate che lui stia bene dove sta*; ...." ?
> Grazie mille.



Concordo con Odysseus. Così com'è scritta la frase non ha il significato di una subordinata finale, quindi toglierei il _perché_. 

Comunque l'Accademia si riferisce alle frasi subordinate oggettive (quelle introdotte dalla congiunzione _che_), ad esempio _penso che *vadano* bene_. In questo senso il verbo _pensare_ regge il congiuntivo.


----------



## telhas

Nino83 said:


> Comunque l'Accademia si riferisce alle frasi subordinate oggettive (quelle introdotte dalla congiunzione _che_), ad esempio _penso che *vadano* bene_. In questo senso il verbo _pensare_ regge il congiuntivo.



La nostra frase non è introdotta anch'essa dal _che_? 
"non pensiate *che *_lui sta/stia bene dove sta_".
Ci stiamo infatti concentrando sulla giustezza del verbo "sta"/"stia".
Grazie.


----------



## Nino83

Ah, scusa, vero (non avevo capito, pensavo si stesse ancora dibattendo sulla alternativa _non pensate/non pensiate_)  

Si, il congiuntivo è la scelta più corretta. 

Ciao


----------



## telhas

Nino83 said:


> Si, il congiuntivo è la scelta più corretta.



Grazie mille.


----------



## Odysseus54

telhas said:


> Grazie.
> Quindi tu diresti: "Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, *non pensiate che lui stia bene dove sta*; anche lui, come voi, ...",
> ma potrebbe andar bene anche
> "Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, *non pensate che lui stia bene dove sta*; anche lui, come voi, ...".
> Fin qui capisco e sono d'accordo.
> Tu però dici anche che andrebbero benino tutte e quattro, quindi vuoi dire che vanno bene anche le corrispettive di queste con il verbo "stare" all'indicativo, ossia
> "non pensiate che lui _sta _bene dove sta",
> "non pensate che lui _sta _bene dove sta".
> Questo non lo capisco, ossia non capisco con quale logica possiamo affermare che queste due frasi vanno bene nel linguaggio scritto.
> Qui l'Accademia della Crusca dice
> _... Reggono il congiuntivo i verbi che esprimono "una volizione (ordine,  preghiera, permesso), un'aspettativa (desiderio, timore, sospetto), * un'opinione* o una persuasione"_ ...
> Secondo me il verbo *pensare* utilizzato in questo contesto appartiene a quelli che esprimono un'opinione, quindi reggerebbe il congiuntivo e di conseguenza le due frasi "che lui *sta *bene dove sta" non dovrebbero essere giuste.
> Mi diresti se condividi questo punto oppure perché secondo te possono andar bene?
> Grazie mille.



Il congiuntivo non e' reso obbligatorio da un automatismo sintattico, secondo me.  Si tratta della solita differenza di atteggiamento nei confronti di una condizione data o per certa (indicativo) o per eventuale (congiuntivo).

Un esempio :

"Che ne pensi di andare a Gubbio per il fine settimana ?"  

le due risposte :

"Penso che e' una buona idea" e "Penso che sia una buona idea"

Esprimono ambedue un giudizio positivo.  La prima pero' esprime una adesione piu' decisa, la seconda puo' introdurre qualche condizione o alternativa.

"Penso che e' una buona idea.  Partiamo sabato alle sei, cosi' abbiamo tutto il giorno davanti"

e

"Penso che sia una buona idea, anche se e' un po' lontano - a me piacerebbe anche vedere Ravenna"


Sfumature, ma importanti se si vuole mantenere l'intera gamma espressiva della lingua.

Quando dicevo che le frasi vanno 'benino' volevo dire, senza offesa, che sono bruttarelle assai, con quella ripetizione di 'sta' e 'sta', e tutte quelle sibilanti.  E soprattutto quell'imperativo o congiuntivo che, comunque lo cucini, resta per me abbastanza indigeribile.

Io direi qualcosa come :


"Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, perche' sarebbe/e' sbagliato pensare che lui si trovi/trova bene dove sta* ...".  *(Il 'perché' ora introduce una causale)

Come vedi, ho dato due alternative : indicativo e congiuntivo.  Ambedue corrette.

Un esempio di dove sarebbe meglio usare l'indicativo : i colleghi ritengono che Mario sia poco ambizioso, e interessato solo a continuare a fare quello che ha fatto finora, e quindi lo tagliano fuori.  Questo giudizio su di lui non e' una eventualita', e' un dato di fatto, ed e' altrettanto un dato di fatto che chi parla non e' d'accordo.


----------



## Nino83

Odysseus54 said:


> Come vedi, ho dato due alternative : indicativo e congiuntivo.  Ambedue corrette.



E l'alternativa sarebbe valida anche con il verbo _pensare_ nella forma negativa (visto che nell'esempio, il verbo della principale è _non pensate/non pensiate_)?


----------



## telhas

Odysseus54 said:


> Il congiuntivo non e' reso obbligatorio da un automatismo sintattico, secondo me. Si tratta della solita differenza di atteggiamento nei confronti di una condizione data o per certa (indicativo) o per eventuale (congiuntivo).
> 
> [...]
> 
> Io direi qualcosa come :
> 
> "Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, perche' sarebbe/e' sbagliato pensare che lui si trovi/trova bene dove sta ...". (Il 'perché' ora introduce una causale)
> 
> Come vedi, ho dato due alternative : indicativo e congiuntivo. Ambedue corrette.



Grazie,
Mi rendo conto che la frase è brutta, ma l'ho dovuta conservare fedele all'originale di un testo che non ho scritto io. Il mio scopo non è quello di cambiare la frase, bensì quello di capire se ci sono errori grammaticali evidenti: quindi non scelte stilistiche poco felici, ma proprio errori.
Da questa conversazione mi sembra di poter concludere che data la frase "Fate partecipe anche Mario del vostro lavoro, perché non pensiate che lui sta bene dove sta; anche lui, come voi, ..." possiamo notare quanto segue:
1- Il "perché" è superfluo, si sarebbe potuto sostituire da una virgola o meglio ancora da un punto, ma non possiamo parlare di errore, sebbene fa schifino;
2- "non pensiate" non è un errore, ma si poteva mettere ugualmente correttamente "non pensate";
3- "che lui sta bene dove sta" è invece errato, ci voleva "stia". Dico questo perché, non ostante il tuo giusto esempio sulle sfumature date dal congiuntivo/indicativo, ritengo che in questo caso cului che parla stia esortanto gli ascoltatori a non fare l'errore di supporre erroneamente una cosa che non è vera, ossia che mario stia bene dove sta. L'errore che gli ascoltatori non devono fare è pertanto una supposizione errata, la quale non può avere le caratteristiche della certezza sia perché si tratta di una supposizione senza conoscere il reale stato d'anomo di Mario, sia perché chi scrive sta già affermando in partenza che si tratterebbe di supposizione errata. Per questi motivi mi sembra che in questo caso valga la regola da adottare tutte le volte che il verbo introduce una opinione possibilista, e quindi usare il congiuntivo.

Sei d'accordo su questi 3 punti?


----------



## Odysseus54

Nino83 said:


> E l'alternativa sarebbe valida anche con il verbo _pensare_ nella forma negativa (visto che nell'esempio, il verbo della principale è _non pensate/non pensiate_)?



Giusto - mi sa che hai messo il dito dove il dente duole 

E' la forma negativa che fa sì che ci voglia il congiuntivo.  Piu' ci penso, piu' mi convinco che sia cosi'.


----------

